# gpart -t freebsd-swap



## Erratus (Mar 11, 2010)

```
# gpart show ad4
=>       63  488397105  ad4  MBR  (233G)   
         63   81915372    1  !7  [active]  (39G)
   81915435  190466640    2  !15  (91G)         
[color="Red"]  272382075   16771860       - free -  (8.0G)[/color]   
  289153935  157196025    4  freebsd  (75G)     
  446349960   42047208       - free -  (20G)
```
Now the red line shold become the swap-slice:


```
# gpart add -b 272382075 -s 16771860 -t freebsd-swap ad4
gpart: Invalid argument
```
BUT this works

```
# gpart add -i3 -b 272382075 -s 16771860 -t freebsd ad4
ad4s3 added
```

Now, why "-t freebsd-swap" does not work, and how do I get swap on ad4s3?


----------



## Erratus (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, the question was missing.

How do I do get the swap on slice 3?

OR

What's wrong with this command:


```
# gpart add -b 272382075 -s 16771860 -t freebsd-swap ad4
gpart: Invalid argument
```


----------

